

Washingtonpost: The End Of American Capitalism? - noor420
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/10/09/AR2008100903425_pf.html

======
gills
Folks need to stop using this as an opportunity to push socialism. The only
problems with the market are distortion by legislation and refusal by
regulators to force the liars into the light.

